# Darf sich ein Techniker "Field Application Engineer" FAE nennen ?



## HMIman (16 April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage: Darf sich ein Staatl. gepr. Techniker Field Application Engineer FAE oder zu gut deutsch Applikations-Ingenieur nennen ? Der Techniker ist ja kein Ingenieur! Applikations-Techniker hört sich aber auch irgendwie doof an, finde ich.
Ist das rechtlich überhaupt erlaubt, dass sich ein Techniker in irgend einer Form als Ingenier bezeichnet?
Gibt es eine echte deutsche Bezeichnung für den FAE ?
Wie heißen die FAE's bei Euch in der Firma ?

Vielen Dank !

Gruß
HMIman


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 April 2014)

Hallo,
den Begriff hatte ich bislang noch nicht gehört (was aber gar nichts heißen soll).
Allerdings ist ein Engineer nicht identisch mit einem Ingenieur - eigentlich läßt sich der Engineer sogar besser mit Techniker übersetzen.
Im Englischen gibt es den guten alten deutschen Ingenieurs-Titel m.E. sogar nicht mal ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ducati (16 April 2014)

Jo, und da liegt der Unterschied. In ner engl. Mail "Engineer" find ich ok. In ner deutschen Mail "Ingenieur" eher nicht...

Eine Unterscheidung ergibt sich aber auch schon aus der Tatsache, dass jeder Ingenieur mit akademischer Ausbildung (Uni, FH, BA) ja entweder Dipl.Ing. oder Bachelor oder Master auf seine Visitenkarte schreibt.

Ich hab aber auch schon einige Dipl.Ings. erlebt, welche sich vehement aufgeregt haben, wenn der Techniker auf seine Visitenkarte "Engineer" geschrieben hat...

Gruß.

PS: "Field Application Engineer FAE" hab ich zwar auch noch nicht gehört, aber wäre da Servicetechniker nicht die passende Übersetzung? Was machst Du denn den ganzen Tag für Arbeiten?


----------



## MasterOhh (16 April 2014)

Ingenieur ist eine Berufsbezeichnung. Dipl. Ing ist ein Akademischer Titel.

Engineer = Ingenieur != Dipl. Ing 

Wurde schon mehrfach von diversen Einrichtungen bestätigt. Mein Beruf ist auch Elektroingenieur obwohl ich "nur" einen B.Eng als Abschluss habe. Auch wenn jetzt einige Leute wieder hoch rot anlaufen und sich erstmal schnell wieder einen auf ihr Diplom herunterh@'&%$ müssen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 April 2014)

HMIman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage: Darf sich ein Staatl. gepr. Techniker Field Application Engineer FAE oder zu gut deutsch Applikations-Ingenieur nennen ?



Hallo,

das wird fast immer als Anwendungstechniker übersetzt:

http://www.linguee.de/deutsch-englisch/search?source=auto&query=application+engineer

Die Bezeichnung "Ingenieur" ist bei uns in D mehr oder weinger geschützt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingenieur#Berufsbezeichnungen_und_akademische_Grade


----------



## ducati (16 April 2014)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Mein Beruf ist auch Elektroingenieur obwohl ich "nur" einen B.Eng als Abschluss habe. .


An meiner alten Hochschule dürfen offiziell sich allen B.Engs. auch Ingenieur nennen... Das ist m.M. auch legitim. Die Frage war aber, ob sich Techniker auch Ingenieur nennen dürfen


----------



## MSB (16 April 2014)

In Deutschland finde ich diese ganzen Pseudo-Englischen Berufskreationen, als Medial bekanntestes Beispiel sei "Facility Manager" genannt,
sowieso zum kotzen :sb5:! Und im allgemeinen verkaufe ich mich im Ausland, vor allem im nichteuropäischen, auch grundsätzlich als Engineer.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ducati (16 April 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> das wird fast immer als Anwendungstechniker übersetzt:
> 
> http://www.linguee.de/deutsch-englisch/search?source=auto&query=application+engineer



Hmm, naja da haben sie das englische Wort 1:1 ins deutsche übersetzt, ohne das es eigentlich das deutsche Wort üblicherweise gibt...

Ich würds, nachdem ich grad auch einige Stellenbeschreibungen gelesen hab, evtl. mit Projektingenieur übersetzen.

Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (16 April 2014)

MSB hat das schon ganz gut zum Ausdruck gebracht.

In Österreich wird der Begriff Ingenieur eigentlich schon klar getrennt. 

Hier muss man zumindest einen HTL-Abschluss haben, dann 3-Jahre Berufserfahrung, dann kann man bei einer Behörde ansuchen (Obulus hinterlegen) damit der Titel genehmigt wird. Zu führen ist er dann wie jeder andere Titel, also Herr Ing. Max Mustermann.

In Realität, interressierts die meisten Leute, die ansuchen könnten bzw. angesucht haben, nicht weiter. Viele schreibens nicht mal auf die Visitenkarte.

Des weiteren ist der Begriff (wie oben schon gennant) mittlerweile schon ziehmlich breit getreten.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Die Aussage von MasterOhh das Ingenieur nur eine Berufsbezeichnnung ist, stimmt zumindest für Österreich nicht. Es ist eher ein akademischer Titel von geringem Wert.

 Noch was zur Ursprungsfrage. Ich sehe "Field-Application-Engineer" gleich wie "Elektroingenieur". Klingt ähnlich, ist verwirrend, hat aber nix mit dem .Ing-Ingenieur zu tun.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 April 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, naja da haben sie das englische Wort 1:1 ins deutsche übersetzt, ohne das es eigentlich das deutsche Wort üblicherweise gibt...



Hallo,

in Stellenanzeigen ist Anwendungstechniker häufiger zu finden, 
zumindest dort hat der Begriff eine gewisse Verbreitung.

Aber, ob deutsch oder denglisch, man muss wohl immer das 
Kleingedruckte lesen, um zu wissen, was gemeint ist.

Und Visitenkarten sind Kontaktdatenträger und Werbung,
Werbung (lügt) übertreibt ja meistens.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 April 2014)

Nachtrag:

Vielleicht hat es auch schlicht monetäre Gründe: Der 
verrechenbare Stundensatz eines Field Application 
Engineers ist einfach höher als der eines einfachen
Anwendungstechnikers. :roll:


----------



## LarsVader (22 April 2014)

Hallo,
soweit mir bekannt ist die richtige, englische, Bezeichnung: state certified engineer
So wurde es uns auf jeden Fall nach der Ausbildung zum Techniker vorgegeben.


----------



## mnuesser (22 April 2014)

*OFFTOPIC*
Ahhh lol, ja in Indien und China ist auch jeder "Engineer" der schon mal auf
ner europäischen Kloschüssel gesessen hat...


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 April 2014)

Naja ... kommt ja auch von Engine = Maschine - also könnte Engineer auch so etwas wie Schrauber heißen ...


----------



## ohm200x (23 April 2014)

Moin,

ich weiß ja nicht, um was es jetzt bei der Stelle geht?
Ich kenne FAE in meinem Umfeld (Embedded Hardware / Software) als Bindeglied zwischen dem Vertriebsmitarbeiter und dem Entwickler.
Er geht zusammen mit dem Vertriebler zum Kunden und klärt da Fragen / Probleme vor / in der Projektphase.
Er erspart dem Entwickler manch graues Haar, weil der Vertriebler beim Verkauf von (unmöglichen) Features gebremst wird und verschafft ihm auch Abstand zum Kunden, da nicht jede Frage direkt von der Entwicklung geklärt werden muss, sondern vom FAE beantwortet werden kann, was ggf. der Vetriebler nicht gewusst hätte.


----------



## ducati (23 April 2014)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht, um was es jetzt bei der Stelle geht?
> Ich kenne FAE in meinem Umfeld (Embedded Hardware / Software) als Bindeglied zwischen dem Vertriebsmitarbeiter und dem Entwickler.
> ...



jo, würde ich pauschal als "Projektingenieur" bezeichnen. Nur da der TE kein Ingenieur ist, stellt sich die Frage, wie er sich denn nun nennen darf/soll... Aber da der TE bisher sich auch nicht mehr dazu geäußert hat, scheinst vermutlich auch nicht so wichtig zu sein...

Gruß.


----------



## MrSpexx (23 April 2014)

Solange du keine geschützten Begriffe wie Dr, Master, Dipl.-Ing verwendest sind deiner Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt. In China hatte ich einen Durchschnittselektriker der auf seiner Visitenkarte "onsite commissioning manager" stehen hatte.


----------



## RONIN (23 April 2014)

MrSpexx schrieb:


> Solange du keine geschützten Begriffe wie Dr, Master, Dipl.-Ing verwendest sind deiner Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt.


Jep, genau so sehe ich das auch.

Herr Franz Müller, Projektingenieur - OK
Herr Ingenieur Franz Müller, Projektingenieur - nicht OK
Herr Ing. Franz Müller, Projektingenieur - nicht OK

Berufbezeichnungen mit der Endung "Ingenieur" gibt es so viele wie es Kombinationen gibt die sich noch einigermaßen brauchbar anhören. Einen wirklichen/zwingenden Mehrwert gibts bei keinem, auch nicht bei den Ing-Ingenieuren.

@MrSpexx: Schon mal von "Facility-Manager" gehört. Das ist entweder Hausmeister oder Putzfrau(mann). Letzteres könnte man auch Facility Cleaning Engineer nennen.


----------



## HMIman (24 April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wusste ja gar nicht was ich damit losgetreten habe. Erst mal vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung hier !!!
Das meiste von Euch ist sehr interessant für mich und hilft mir weiter. Das die Sache hier so kontrovers diskutiert wird zeigt mir, dass meine Frage berechtigt war.
ohm200x hat eigentlich die Stelle dahinter fast perfekt beschrieben. Genau so wird die Stelle bei uns verstanden. Im Kern ging es mir aber eigentlich wirklich nur um die Bezeichnung.
Mein Fazit: Der FAE auf der V-Karte ist O.K., vor allem wenn man international arbeitet. Ich glaube das verstehen die meisten. Die deutsche Übersetzung dazu wäre der Applikations-Ingenieur, der jedoch auf keinen Fall mit dem Dipl.-Ing. verwechselt werden darf! Um Verwechslungen zu vermeiden würde ich ihn Techniker/Applikation nennen.

Gruß
HMIman


----------



## bike (28 April 2014)

[Erklärung_start]Es gibt auch Ingenieure ohne Diplom.
Und deren Abschluss ist nicht weniger wert als ein Master, Bacheler oder Diplom.
[/Erklärung_ende]

bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> [Erklärung_start]Es gibt auch Ingenieure ohne Diplom.
> Und deren Abschluss ist nicht weniger wert als ein Master, Bacheler oder Diplom.
> [/Erklärung_ende]
> 
> bike



Das ist keine Erklärung, sondern eine Behauptung.

Was ein Abschluss wert ist, sieht man am Können 
des Einzelnen, nicht an der Bezeichnung.

Aber lassen wir das, zumal Deine persönliche Spielwiese 
ja *hier* ist.


----------



## bike (28 April 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das ist keine Erklärung, sondern eine Behauptung.
> 
> Was ein Abschluss wert ist, sieht man am Können
> des Einzelnen, nicht an der Bezeichnung.
> ...



Schon wieder jemand auf die Füße getreten? 
Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass der Begriff Ingenieur in Deutschland geschützt ist, jedoch nicht nur für die Dipl.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 April 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Schon wieder jemand auf die Füße getreten?
> Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass der Begriff Ingenieur in Deutschland geschützt ist, jedoch nicht nur für die Dipl.
> bike



Du hat in Betrag 20 etwas anders behauptet – 
und das habe ich in Frage gestellt.

Vielleicht hast Du ja zwischen Anwesen, Firma,
Kunden, Forum und Deinen FBs den Überblick 
verloren ... 

http://www.doktortitel24.de/


----------



## ALgG (30 April 2014)

Interessante Sichtweisen.

Ich darf mich so nennen : state certified technician

Der The engineer kommt eigentlich aus dem Maschinen und Motoren (40Liter 12 Zylinder Reihe) Bereich der USA.

Wer mal technisches Englisch über 3 Kontinente sprechen durfte kennt die kleinen Unterschiede

Hierzulande haben die Zertifizierten Fachkräfte mehr Probleme mit meinem Nachnamen welcher unwesentlich kürzer als meine Berufsbezeichnung ist:razz:.

Mein Chef hat sich für Servicetechniker entschieden, was dann auf der Visitenkarte 8 Zeichen weniger sind, als mein Name.

Lustig ist die Abkürzung FAE  =>  siehe Fetales Alkoholsyndrom:razz:

Gruß
Andi


----------

